# -78 520i finding idle and odometer problems



## b3rt1l (Aug 10, 2018)

So i have recently bougt a 1978 520i with the straight 4 engine, In good contition and everything works exept the odometer. But when coming to a stop it has trouble finding idle, the rpm's can get really low and almost stall the car when pressing the clutch when at speed or just after revving the enige a bit while still (No gear in). I was wondering if this is normal or what I could do to find and fix the problem. I turned 18 not too long ago and this is my first car. I really wanna keep it in good contition and I wont be winter driving it.

Also the odometer doesnt work. I have found something about gears breaking but if thats the case where do I buy new gears?

Thanks in advance


----------

